# Bolt lifetime purchase through Best Buy possible?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I received a giftcard for Best Buy and would like to use to pay for lifetime subscription for Tivo Bolt.

However, I don't see it on the website. Is lifetime only available direct from Tivo or is there any way to get from Best buy?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I received a giftcard for Best Buy and would like to use to pay for lifetime subscription for Tivo Bolt.
> 
> However, I don't see it on the website. Is lifetime only available direct from Tivo or is there any way to get from Best buy?


You can only get the service through TiVo. BestBuy only sells the hardware.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

bummer. won a gift card at company party and was hoping to use for that. darn!


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

atomarchio said:


> bummer. won a gift card at company party and was hoping to use for that. darn!


There are sites that buy and sell gift cards. Liquidate it that way and put it on the service.


----------

